# Mussels



## Jeekinz (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's what I had for lunch today. The leftover mussels from my boulliabaise. That's a serving salad bowl by the way.  

The toast is a baguette with olive oil, black pepper then rubbed with a garlic clove.

Cleaned mussels
Olive oil
Sliced onion
Sliced garlic
Diced tomatoes
Tomato paste
Red Pepper flakes
Fresh thyme
White wine
Salt & pepper


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll have what he's having, and then a nap, please! 
So good looking, J. Thanks for the pic.                                
Are the mussels getting smaller these days? I don't see the ones (big) like we used to be able to get down here, anymore. But yours look ok.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW!!! That looks SO good!! I would have no problem eating the whole bowl & then asking for secondsI havent had mussels in a long time....wish we had a good seafood store around
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 1, 2008)

Depending on where you're located & where your mussels come from, the commercially available ones are DEFINITELY smaller.

Here in my area of Virginia, the most commonly available mussels come from Maine via the "Great Eastern Mussel Company". When they first hit the markets around here 13 years or so ago, they were fresh, pristine, & huge. Perfect not only for steaming, but also for one of our favorite recipes: "Mussels Au Gratin". As the years went by, Great Eastern's mussels (which are farmed) got smaller & smaller, until I finally e-mailed them & asked them what the story was. According to them, we retail consumers - the ones who helped make them popular by buying their product & who enjoy cooking our own shellfish - are now out of luck. I was told point blank that they only sell/ship the "large" mussels to the restaurant trade. We get the tiny ones that the restaurants, I guess, find unacceptable size-wise.

While they did send me some coupons for a couple of free bags of mussels, obviously I wasn't satisfied by that answer, & keep hoping another more charitable mussel purveyor will pick up the slack. Trying to make a decent "Mussels Au Gratin" out of dozens of tiny little mussels that are only an inch & a half long tops after cooking is barely worth the effort.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2008)

I was going to say those were big looking mussels.... larger than the ones I just had and have been seeing where I shop.
They say the best time to get mussels is anytime except for summer, so I was hoping for larger ones in a few weeks. Hopefully anyway. I want to try the AB recipe I just saw and use my new stick blender to make the sauce.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 1, 2008)

*Jeekins, that's how I make my mussles too but I also add clams.   Can't get enough.  I save the leftover broth for seafood soup and it's sooooo good.   Too good to throw out.*


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

AH HA! Thanks for the info, BC. I didn't think it was my poor eyesight.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yes - & I never toss the leftover broth either, whether it's steamed mussels or steamed clams.  I save it in the fridge or freezer (along with any leftover - ha ha - shellfish) & use it in soup or, much more likely, white clam sauce for pasta.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 2, 2008)

They were great.  Thanks for the compliments.

They look small because the bowl is huge.  It's a serving bowl, not a soup bowl.  As far as size, they are just normal size, about 2.5" long.

DQ, I usually use clams too.  I made Bouilliabasse and could only buy a bag of mussels so I had alot leftover.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> They were great. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> They look small because the bowl is huge. It's a serving bowl, not a soup bowl. As far as size, they are just normal size, about 2.5" long.
> 
> DQ, I usually use clams too. I made Bouilliabasse and could only buy a bag of mussels so I had alot leftover.


 
*Thanks a lot. I just ate the pictures.  *


----------



## pdswife (Sep 2, 2008)

Yummers!  Wish we'd all been invited!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice-looking muscles.  And, great pic. Love clams & smoked oysters, but still have not tried mussels. Whenever I went to a little French cafe, my friend ordered a bowl of mussels (& I had the quiche). Curious as to what the taste is like - clams or smoked oysters? Will have to give them a try some day soon. Found a recipe for mussels & angel hair or linguine & mussels marinara (a la Sinatra lol - from memory). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 4, 2008)

If you want to look like a _Mussel Eating Pro_, use an empty shell like tongs to pull out the meat from the shells.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

Amy - mussels are the texture of something between an oyster and a clam.  

Jeekinz - nice looking mussels...

Another version for another day...this is what I do...

white wine
diced shallots
fresh thyme sprigs
1 rosemary sprig

Heat until the shallots are transparent - add mussels - cook to desired doneness.  DH likes his cooked about 10 minutes.  Stir several times to get all the little guys down in the wine.

Sometimes after I put in the bowl I top with chopped tomatoes.  Crusty bread is a must and if you can grill it it's even better!  If you can find a bottle of Muscadet to have with it you won't be sorry.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Nice-looking muscles.  And, great pic. Love clams & smoked oysters, but still have not tried mussels. Whenever I went to a little French cafe, my friend ordered a bowl of mussels (& I had the quiche). *Curious as to what the taste is like - clams or smoked oysters?* Will have to give them a try some day soon. Found a recipe for mussels & angel hair or linguine & mussels marinara (a la Sinatra lol - from memory). Thanks for sharing.


 
I think they taste sweeter than clams. They have thier own flavor and I don't hesitate to eat one straight up, whereas I always dunk my clams in butter.
Smoked oysters are an entity of their own IMO. Love those, too


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

This is the recipe I'm going to try  Recipes : Mojo Moulies : Food Network  It looked great on TV (lol). I've only eaten them with butter before and don't have a problem that way, but pouring a sauce over them..... mmmm


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis - that recipe looks awesome!    I don't like any butter with mussels - it's just too good to dip the shell down in the liquid and then eat the mussel with all that wine goodness!  Anytime I can stay away from butter and be happy I go for it!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 4, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Amy - mussels are the texture of something between an oyster and a clam...


 
Thanks, K'elf. Ya know, I had a feeling the taste and/or texture might be similar to (fried or smoked?) oysters or clams. Will have to go to a restaurant & give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I think they taste sweeter than clams. They have thier own flavor and I don't hesitate to eat one straight up, whereas I always dunk my clams in butter.
> Smoked oysters are an entity of their own IMO. Love those, too


 
I'm sold!   I can dump some smoked oysters over linguine & be happy as a clam.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2008)

The flavor is mild; the texture is softer & less chewy than a cooked clam - closer to a cooked oyster.  And no fresh seafood is going to ever be even remotely similar to smoked seafood - totally apples vs. oranges.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thanks, K'elf. Ya know, I had a feeling the taste and/or texture might be similar to (fried or smoked?) oysters or clams. Will have to go to a restaurant & give them a try. Thanks.



You're welcome.  I'm strange I guess as I don't care for mussels in a red sauce.  I wish you could just buy some and do them at home - they are so much better!  Carrabba's has good mussels but they are loaded with butter and are so rich!  Probably the best I've had though.  Olive Garden's were not that good.  Look for a wine sauce...IMHO, of course.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, you've all taked me into trying mussels.  Wanted to ask my friend for a taste, but that Friends' episode with Joey yelling "Joey doesn't share food" stuck in my head.  j/k


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Well, you've all taked me into trying mussels.  Wanted to ask my friend for a taste, but that Friends' episode with Joey yelling "Joey doesn't share food" stuck in my head.  j/k



In my world life is ABOUT sharing food!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 4, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> In my world life is ABOUT sharing food!


 
Are you gonna finish that?!?


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 4, 2008)

Once a month, we do a "Seafood Extravaganza" buffett.  I make the sauces.  One of those is a white wine / butter / garlic / shallot sauce that gets poured over steamed littleneck clams.  I'd be willing to bet one of the chihuahua's that this sauce would also be excellent served with steamed mussels, some really good garlic bread, and a glass of good white wine.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 4, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> The flavor is mild; the texture is softer & less chewy than a cooked clam - closer to a cooked oyster. And no fresh seafood is going to ever be even remotely similar to smoked seafood - *totally apples vs. oranges*.


 
Apples and oranges _both_ taste like fruit to me.....

Sorry    That was a pretty good description, they are definitely less chewy than clams.

KE, that recipe was the sole reason I bought a stick blender. And now that I have it, off to pick up leeks and the other stuff I don't have


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Are you gonna finish that?!?


 
 you can have SOME but your arm is coming off if you move my plate!


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2008)

those look gorgeous!!
may try those fer dinner instead of bacon & eggs.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 4, 2008)

I love mussels and Ive been on a mussel kick lately.

ill eat a 2lb bag no problem

I get the large ones. I got a seafood distributer who has a shop aroudn the block from me. they ae gotten to know me pretty welll and hook me up.

I had a nice mussell that was about twice the sizxe of my thumb.

my mussels

butter
clam juice 
chicken stock
sherry
roasted garlic

bring to a simmer.  dump in mussels.  steam away

grab a piece of bread and dip.

simple easy and tasty.


Ive made them a million different ways and it always rocks.


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Are you gonna finish that?!?


 

nope, it's mine!!
wait, wait, we'll split.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 5, 2008)

Jeeks, try this one for another variation:
*
Pan Steamed Mussesls with a Thai Curry Nage*

Yield: 1 lb. Mussels

1 tsp. finely minced garlic
1 Tbsp. finely minced Galangal or Ginger
1 Tbsp. Lemongrass, white parts only, very finely minced
1 Tbsp. Shallot, finely minced
2 Kaffir Lime Leaves
1/2 c. Clam Juice
1/2 c. Cococut Milk
2 tsp.  Green Thai Curry paste, or to taste
Fish Sauce to taste (optional)
Palm Sugar (optional)
1 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter (optional)
Salt to taste
Cilantro Sprigs
Lime Wedges (optional)
1 lb. Fresh Mussels
Canola Oil

*Method*:

Saute lemongrass, ginger, shallots, and garlic in oil until tender and fragrant. Add curry paste and saute for 1 minute to bloom the flavors. Add kaffir lime leaves, mussels, and liquids, then cook until mussels are done. Remove mussels from pan, check broth for seasoning. Add salt and more curry paste if desired, and season to taste with fish sauce and palm sugar. Swirl in butter off the heat, then pour over mussels using a fine mesh strainer. Top with cilantro sprigs and serve with lime wedges if desired.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 5, 2008)

IC. How funny. I have a lemongrass plant but nothing to use it for. LOL

Anyway, I still need to make the chorizo variation you gave me. I haven't forgot about that.

This recipe sounds intriguing. Thanks.


----------

